# Intel 965 Mobile Express Shader Model



## BludBubbles (Feb 2, 2009)

I have a similar but different problem. I'm trying to get a game up and running and getting the same message. The game supports Shader Model 1.1 and 3.0. My card is Intel 965 Mobile Express and it has Shaders 3.0 and Vertex 3.0. The game giving me the 1.1 message is Splinter Cell Chaos Theory. There's also a game saying that I need Vertex Shader compatible card although my card is compatible. That game is Prince of Persia Sands of Time. The problem started just like the first post here. I had the games installed and running great even with the graphics quality maxed. My HDD crashed and I had to go purchase another one and do a system recovery on my Toshiba Satellite. I replaced my 200Gb Toshiba HDD with a 250Gb Seagate HDD. The recovery seemed to work fine and have installed all windows updates and I think I have all drivers necessary updated. The games that I can get running work really well. Better than before but there's a few games I want to get working that just won't work right. It's like my graphics aren't being read correctly. Prince of Persia Warrior Within and Two Thrones, Medal of Honor Allied Assault and all expansions, GTA 3, ViceCity, SanAndreas, and the first Splinter Cell, all these games work great. My Winsat shows the Shaders 3 and Vertex 3 too. Here's some specs if at all helpful. Any help would be appreciated. Keep in mind I had them running fine before the recovery. 

Toshiba Satellite P205-S6347 Laptop
Windows Vista Home Premium SP1
Intel Core 2 Duo 1.66 Ghz
Intel 965 Mobile Express
250Gb Seagate HDD


----------



## BludBubbles (Feb 2, 2009)

I just noticed something else odd that might be useful. Systemrequirementslab.com does not show the correct info about my graphics. It says I do not meet the minimum requirements for T&L and Vertex although I know I do. The game it says this for is Two Thrones Prince of Persia. The game runs great. Some other reports from that website were wrong. Plus when you run the set up config utility for Two Thrones it shows I have everything necessary including Vertex 3.0.


----------



## BludBubbles (Feb 2, 2009)

My WinSAT report. Shows Vertex and Shaders.


<?xml version="1.0" encoding="UTF-16" ?> 
- <WinSAT>
<Verbose>false</Verbose> 
- <ProgramInfo>
<Name>WinSAT</Name> 
<Version>V6.0 Build-6000</Version> 
<Title>Windows System Assessment Tool</Title> 
<ModulePath>C:\Windows\system32\winsat.exe</ModulePath> 
- <CmdLine>
- <![CDATA[ "C:\Windows\system32\winsat.exe" moobe -cancelevent 4fe70a03-9ab0-4796-9fd8-cf2f3cdf03f5
]]> 
</CmdLine>
- <Note>
- <![CDATA[ 
]]> 
</Note>
</ProgramInfo>
- <WinSPR>
<SystemScore>3.5</SystemScore> 
<MemoryScore>4.5</MemoryScore> 
<CpuScore>4.7</CpuScore> 
<CPUSubAggScore>4.6</CPUSubAggScore> 
<VideoEncodeScore>4.9</VideoEncodeScore> 
<GraphicsScore>3.5</GraphicsScore> 
<GamingScore>3.5</GamingScore> 
<DiskScore>5.3</DiskScore> 
</WinSPR>
- <Metrics>
- <CPUMetrics>
<CompressionMetric units="MB/s">85.02146</CompressionMetric> 
<EncryptionMetric units="MB/s">43.49614</EncryptionMetric> 
<Compression2Metric units="MB/s">234.59645</Compression2Metric> 
<Encryption2Metric units="MB/s">392.14682</Encryption2Metric> 
<DshowEncodeTime units="s">8.89144</DshowEncodeTime> 
</CPUMetrics>
- <MemoryMetrics>
<Bandwidth units="MB/s">3044.97876</Bandwidth> 
</MemoryMetrics>
- <GamingMetrics>
<AlphaFps units="F/s">22.17000</AlphaFps> 
<ALUFps units="F/s">14.77000</ALUFps> 
<TexFps units="F/s">17.88000</TexFps> 
</GamingMetrics>
- <GraphicsMetrics>
<DWMFps units="F/s">41.02600</DWMFps> 
<VideoMemBandwidth units="MB/s">2170.97000</VideoMemBandwidth> 
<MFVideoDecodeDur units="s">1.83712</MFVideoDecodeDur> 
</GraphicsMetrics>
- <DiskMetrics>
<AvgThroughput units="MB/s">51.88813</AvgThroughput> 
</DiskMetrics>
</Metrics>
<ExecDateTOD Friendly="Friday January 30, 2009 11:59:46pm">733437:86386094</ExecDateTOD> 
<IsOfficial>1</IsOfficial> 
<IsFormal /> 
<IsMoobe /> 
<RanOverTs>0</RanOverTs> 
<RanOnBatteries>0</RanOnBatteries> 
- <SystemConfig>
- <OSVersion>
<Major>6</Major> 
<Minor>0</Minor> 
<Build>6000</Build> 
<ProductType>3</ProductType> 
<ProductName>Windows Vista (TM) Home Premium</ProductName> 
- <OSName>
- <![CDATA[ Windows Vista™ Home Premium
]]> 
</OSName>
<BuildLab>6000.vista_rtm.061101-2205</BuildLab> 
</OSVersion>
- <Platform>
<IsMobile>1</IsMobile> 
<PlatformRole desc="Mobile">2</PlatformRole> 
</Platform>
- <Processor>
- <Instance id="0">
<ProcessorName>Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Duo CPU T5450 @ 1.66GHz</ProcessorName> 
<TSCFrequency>1662900000</TSCFrequency> 
<NumProcs>1</NumProcs> 
<NumCores>2</NumCores> 
<NumCPUs>2</NumCPUs> 
<NumCPUsPerCore>1</NumCPUsPerCore> 
<NumCoresPerProcessor>2</NumCoresPerProcessor> 
<CoresAreThreaded>0</CoresAreThreaded> 
<X64Capable>1</X64Capable> 
<X64Running>0</X64Running> 
- <Signature>
<Manufacturer friendly="Intel">2</Manufacturer> 
<Stepping>13</Stepping> 
<Model>15</Model> 
<Family>6</Family> 
<ExtendedModel>0</ExtendedModel> 
<ExtendedFamily>0</ExtendedFamily> 
<CompactSignature>1789</CompactSignature> 
</Signature>
- <L1Cache>
<Size>32768</Size> 
<Ways>8</Ways> 
<LineSize>64</LineSize> 
<SectorSize>32768</SectorSize> 
</L1Cache>
- <L2Cache>
<Size>2097152</Size> 
<Ways>8</Ways> 
<LineSize>64</LineSize> 
<SectorSize>2097152</SectorSize> 
</L2Cache>
<MMX>Yes</MMX> 
<SSE>Yes</SSE> 
<SSE2>Yes</SSE2> 
- <LogicalProcessorInfo>
- <RelationProcessorCore>
<Mask>0000000000000001</Mask> 
<Flags>00</Flags> 
</RelationProcessorCore>
- <RelationCache>
<Mask>0000000000000001</Mask> 
<Level>1</Level> 
<Size>32768</Size> 
<LineSize>64</LineSize> 
<Associativity>8</Associativity> 
<Type>D-Cache</Type> 
</RelationCache>
- <RelationCache>
<Mask>0000000000000001</Mask> 
<Level>1</Level> 
<Size>32768</Size> 
<LineSize>64</LineSize> 
<Associativity>8</Associativity> 
<Type>I-Cache</Type> 
</RelationCache>
- <RelationProcessorPackage>
<Mask>0000000000000003</Mask> 
</RelationProcessorPackage>
- <RelationProcessorCore>
<Mask>0000000000000002</Mask> 
<Flags>00</Flags> 
</RelationProcessorCore>
- <RelationCache>
<Mask>0000000000000002</Mask> 
<Level>1</Level> 
<Size>32768</Size> 
<LineSize>64</LineSize> 
<Associativity>8</Associativity> 
<Type>D-Cache</Type> 
</RelationCache>
- <RelationCache>
<Mask>0000000000000002</Mask> 
<Level>1</Level> 
<Size>32768</Size> 
<LineSize>64</LineSize> 
<Associativity>8</Associativity> 
<Type>I-Cache</Type> 
</RelationCache>
- <RelationCache>
<Mask>0000000000000003</Mask> 
<Level>2</Level> 
<Size>2097152</Size> 
<LineSize>64</LineSize> 
<Associativity>8</Associativity> 
<Type>Unified</Type> 
</RelationCache>
- <RelationNumaNode>
<Mask>0000000000000003</Mask> 
<NodeNum>0</NodeNum> 
</RelationNumaNode>
</LogicalProcessorInfo>
</Instance>
</Processor>
- <Memory>
- <TotalPhysical>
<Size>2GB</Size> 
<Bytes>2136801280</Bytes> 
</TotalPhysical>
- <AvailablePhysical>
<Size>1GB</Size> 
<Bytes>1413255168</Bytes> 
</AvailablePhysical>
</Memory>
- <Monitors>
<Count>1</Count> 
<TotalMonitorPixels>1296000</TotalMonitorPixels> 
- <Monitor id="0" primary="1">
- <DeviceName>
- <![CDATA[ \\.\DISPLAY1
]]> 
</DeviceName>
<Width>1440</Width> 
<Height>900</Height> 
<TotalMonitorPixels>1296000</TotalMonitorPixels> 
</Monitor>
</Monitors>
- <Graphics>
<AdapterDescription>Mobile Intel(R) 965 Express Chipset Family</AdapterDescription> 
<AdapterManufacturer>Intel Corporation</AdapterManufacturer> 
<DriverVersion Friendly="7.14.10.1280">1970384967173376</DriverVersion> 
<DriverDate Friendly="2007\5\22">732818:0</DriverDate> 
<DedicatedVideoMemory>0</DedicatedVideoMemory> 
<DedicatedSystemMemory>134217728</DedicatedSystemMemory> 
<SharedSystemMemory>241672192</SharedSystemMemory> 
<Suports32BitsPerPixel>1</Suports32BitsPerPixel> 
<D3D9OrBetter>1</D3D9OrBetter> 
<VertexShaderProfile>vs_3_0</VertexShaderProfile> 
<PixelShaderProfile>ps_3_0</PixelShaderProfile> 
<PixelShader2OrBetter>1</PixelShader2OrBetter> 
<PixelShader3OrBetter>1</PixelShader3OrBetter> 
<LDDM>1</LDDM> 
<WHQL>1</WHQL> 
- <PNPID>
- <![CDATA[ PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_2A02&SUBSYS_FF011179&REV_0C
]]> 
</PNPID>
<DWMRunningOnStart>0</DWMRunningOnStart> 
<DWMRunning>0</DWMRunning> 
</Graphics>
</SystemConfig>
- <AssessmentRunTime>
<Seconds>7.456</Seconds> 
<Description>00:00:07.46</Description> 
</AssessmentRunTime>
- <GraphicsResultGroup>
- <DWMAssessment AssessmentName="DWM">
<OperationVersion Major="1" Minor="0" Build="0" Revision="0" /> 
- <Results>
- <CmdLine>
- <![CDATA[ -fbc 10 -time 10 -nodisp -normalw 12 -width 1280 -height 1024 -winwidth C(1144) -winheight C(915) -rendertotex 6 -rtdelta 3 -nolock
]]> 
</CmdLine>
<EffectiveFPS>30.1633</EffectiveFPS> 
<Valid>1</Valid> 
<HRESULT>0</HRESULT> 
<FPS>41.026</FPS> 
<Idle>0.735224</Idle> 
<FramesRendered>259</FramesRendered> 
<AverageFrameTimeMS>24.3747</AverageFrameTimeMS> 
<StDevFrameTimeMS>5.44093</StDevFrameTimeMS> 
<Duration>6.31306</Duration> 
<MbVideoMemPerSecond>2170.97</MbVideoMemPerSecond> 
<StartTime>134755058554</StartTime> 
<EndTime>134845450151</EndTime> 
<Frequency>14318180</Frequency> 
<WDDMFps>0</WDDMFps> 
<WDDMMbVideoMemPerSecond>0</WDDMMbVideoMemPerSecond> 
</Results>
<CompletionStatus description="Success">0</CompletionStatus> 
</DWMAssessment>
- <AssessmentRunTime>
<Seconds>10.593</Seconds> 
<Description>00:00:10.59</Description> 
</AssessmentRunTime>
- <D3DAssessment AssessmentName="Alpha">
<OperationVersion Major="1" Minor="0" Build="0" Revision="0" /> 
- <Results>
- <CmdLine>
- <![CDATA[ -time 5 -fbc 10 -nodisp -animate 10 -width 1280 -height 1024 -totalobj 2000 -batchcnt C(500) -rendertotex 6 -rtdelta 3 -texpobj C(1)
]]> 
</CmdLine>
<EffectiveFPS>19.30</EffectiveFPS> 
<Valid>1</Valid> 
<HRESULT>0</HRESULT> 
<FPS>22.17</FPS> 
<Idle>0.87</Idle> 
<FramesRendered>115</FramesRendered> 
<AverageFrameTimeMS>45.10</AverageFrameTimeMS> 
<StDevFrameTimeMS>25.50</StDevFrameTimeMS> 
<Duration>5.19</Duration> 
<StartTime>134942833630</StartTime> 
<EndTime>135017102309</EndTime> 
<Frequency>14318180</Frequency> 
<WDDMFps>0.00</WDDMFps> 
<WDDMMbVideoMemPerSecond>0.00</WDDMMbVideoMemPerSecond> 
</Results>
<CompletionStatus description="Success">0</CompletionStatus> 
</D3DAssessment>
- <AssessmentRunTime>
<Seconds>5.94</Seconds> 
<Description>00:00:05.94</Description> 
</AssessmentRunTime>
- <D3DAssessment AssessmentName="Tex">
<OperationVersion Major="1" Minor="0" Build="0" Revision="0" /> 
- <Results>
- <CmdLine>
- <![CDATA[ -time 5 -fbc 10 -nodisp -animate 10 -width 1280 -height 1024 -totalobj 2000 -batchcnt C(500 -noalpha -texshader -totaltex 10 -texpobj C(4) -rendertotex 6 -rtdelta 3
]]> 
</CmdLine>
<EffectiveFPS>13.15</EffectiveFPS> 
<Valid>1</Valid> 
<HRESULT>0</HRESULT> 
<FPS>17.88</FPS> 
<Idle>0.74</Idle> 
<FramesRendered>89</FramesRendered> 
<AverageFrameTimeMS>55.94</AverageFrameTimeMS> 
<StDevFrameTimeMS>31.52</StDevFrameTimeMS> 
<Duration>4.98</Duration> 
<StartTime>135333347238</StartTime> 
<EndTime>135404629568</EndTime> 
<Frequency>14318180</Frequency> 
<WDDMFps>0.00</WDDMFps> 
<WDDMMbVideoMemPerSecond>0.00</WDDMMbVideoMemPerSecond> 
</Results>
<CompletionStatus description="Success">0</CompletionStatus> 
</D3DAssessment>
- <AssessmentRunTime>
<Seconds>21.20</Seconds> 
<Description>00:00:21.20</Description> 
</AssessmentRunTime>
- <D3DAssessment AssessmentName="ALU">
<OperationVersion Major="1" Minor="0" Build="0" Revision="0" /> 
- <Results>
- <CmdLine>
- <![CDATA[ -time 5 -fbc 10 -nodisp -animate 10 -width 1280 -height 1024 -totalobj 2000 -batchcnt C(500) -noalpha -alushader -totaltex 10 -texpobj C(1) -rendertotex 6 -rtdelta 3
]]> 
</CmdLine>
<EffectiveFPS>9.62</EffectiveFPS> 
<Valid>1</Valid> 
<HRESULT>0</HRESULT> 
<FPS>14.77</FPS> 
<Idle>0.65</Idle> 
<FramesRendered>65</FramesRendered> 
<AverageFrameTimeMS>67.70</AverageFrameTimeMS> 
<StDevFrameTimeMS>40.45</StDevFrameTimeMS> 
<Duration>4.40</Duration> 
<StartTime>135678786338</StartTime> 
<EndTime>135741793777</EndTime> 
<Frequency>14318180</Frequency> 
<WDDMFps>0.00</WDDMFps> 
<WDDMMbVideoMemPerSecond>0.00</WDDMMbVideoMemPerSecond> 
</Results>
<CompletionStatus description="Success">0</CompletionStatus> 
</D3DAssessment>
- <AssessmentRunTime>
<Seconds>17.67</Seconds> 
<Description>00:00:17.67</Description> 
</AssessmentRunTime>
</GraphicsResultGroup>
- <AssessmentRunTime>
<Seconds>82.88</Seconds> 
<Description>00:01:22.88</Description> 
</AssessmentRunTime>
- <DshowEncode>
<OperationVersion Major="1" Minor="0" Build="0" Revision="0" /> 
- <Results>
<TotalTime>9987284</TotalTime> 
<UserTime>18765838</UserTime> 
<IsrDpcTime>41645</IsrDpcTime> 
<LongestThread>8891439</LongestThread> 
<Priority>High</Priority> 
<TimedOut>0</TimedOut> 
<HRESULT>0</HRESULT> 
- <Encode>
<NYI /> 
</Encode>
</Results>
<CompletionStatus description="Success">0</CompletionStatus> 
</DshowEncode>
- <AssessmentRunTime>
<Seconds>15.77</Seconds> 
<Description>00:00:15.77</Description> 
</AssessmentRunTime>
- <MediaFoundationDecode>
<OperationVersion Major="1" Minor="0" Build="0" Revision="0" /> 
- <Results>
<TotalTime>2425928</TotalTime> 
<UserTime>2184863</UserTime> 
<IsrDpcTime>44245</IsrDpcTime> 
<LongestThread>1837121</LongestThread> 
<Priority>High</Priority> 
<TimedOut>0</TimedOut> 
<HRESULT>0</HRESULT> 
- <Playback>
<FrameCount>0</FrameCount> 
<MinFrame>0</MinFrame> 
<FirstQFrame>0</FirstQFrame> 
<ThirdQFrame>0</ThirdQFrame> 
<MaxFrame>0</MaxFrame> 
<Mean>0</Mean> 
<Median>0</Median> 
<IQR>0</IQR> 
</Playback>
</Results>
<CompletionStatus description="Success">0</CompletionStatus> 
</MediaFoundationDecode>
- <AssessmentRunTime>
<Seconds>4.76</Seconds> 
<Description>00:00:04.76</Description> 
</AssessmentRunTime>
- <CPUEncryptionAssessment>
<OperationVersion Major="1" Minor="0" Build="0" Revision="0" /> 
<Units name="bs" units="B/s" descrip="bytes per second" /> 
<Units name="bytes" units="bytes" descrip="bytes" /> 
<Units name="ticks" units="ticks" descrip="cpu clock ticks" /> 
<NumThreads>2</NumThreads> 
<WorkingBufferSize units="bytes">11314688</WorkingBufferSize> 
<TotalBytesPerSecond units="bs">45609008.00000</TotalBytesPerSecond> 
<TotalBytesPerSecondMean units="bs">44967176.00000</TotalBytesPerSecondMean> 
- <PerCPUData>
- <CPUData CPUIndex="0">
<Repetitions>10000</Repetitions> 
<Min units="bs">32102635520.00000</Min> 
<Max units="bs">15018094592.00000</Max> 
<Median units="bs">30670237696.00000</Median> 
<Mean units="bs">30830757888.00000</Mean> 
<StartTick units="ticks" microseconds="24.48133">40710</StartTick> 
<EndTick units="ticks" microseconds="10112130.00000">16815461020</EndTick> 
<Duration units="ticks" microseconds="10112106.00000">16815420310</Duration> 
</CPUData>
- <CPUData CPUIndex="1">
<Repetitions>10000</Repetitions> 
<Min units="bs">31942946816.00000</Min> 
<Max units="bs">17685364736.00000</Max> 
<Median units="bs">30602893312.00000</Median> 
<Mean units="bs">30743681024.00000</Mean> 
<StartTick units="ticks" microseconds="0.00000">0</StartTick> 
<EndTick units="ticks" microseconds="10007222.00000">16641009440</EndTick> 
<Duration units="ticks" microseconds="10007222.00000">16641009440</Duration> 
</CPUData>
</PerCPUData>
<CompletionStatus description="Success">0</CompletionStatus> 
</CPUEncryptionAssessment>
- <AssessmentRunTime>
<Seconds>11.62200</Seconds> 
<Description>00:00:11.62</Description> 
</AssessmentRunTime>
- <CPUCompressionAssessment>
<OperationVersion Major="1" Minor="0" Build="0" Revision="0" /> 
<Units name="bs" units="B/s" descrip="bytes per second" /> 
<Units name="bytes" units="bytes" descrip="bytes" /> 
<Units name="ticks" units="ticks" descrip="cpu clock ticks" /> 
<NumThreads>2</NumThreads> 
<WorkingBufferSize units="bytes">11314688</WorkingBufferSize> 
<TotalBytesPerSecond units="bs">89151464.00000</TotalBytesPerSecond> 
<TotalBytesPerSecondMean units="bs">74781704.00000</TotalBytesPerSecondMean> 
- <PerCPUData>
- <CPUData CPUIndex="0">
<Repetitions>15750</Repetitions> 
<Min units="bs">322150400000.00000</Min> 
<Max units="bs">18491410432.00000</Max> 
<Median units="bs">51964190720.00000</Median> 
<Mean units="bs">51527442432.00000</Mean> 
<StartTick units="ticks" microseconds="40.36924">67130</StartTick> 
<EndTick units="ticks" microseconds="10122522.00000">16832741570</EndTick> 
<Duration units="ticks" microseconds="10122482.00000">16832674440</Duration> 
</CPUData>
- <CPUData CPUIndex="1">
<Repetitions>15750</Repetitions> 
<Min units="bs">322371158016.00000</Min> 
<Max units="bs">19033604096.00000</Max> 
<Median units="bs">52187959296.00000</Median> 
<Mean units="bs">51671924736.00000</Mean> 
<StartTick units="ticks" microseconds="0.00000">0</StartTick> 
<EndTick units="ticks" microseconds="10036090.00000">16689013280</EndTick> 
<Duration units="ticks" microseconds="10036090.00000">16689013280</Duration> 
</CPUData>
</PerCPUData>
<CompletionStatus description="Success">0</CompletionStatus> 
</CPUCompressionAssessment>
- <AssessmentRunTime>
<Seconds>16.22400</Seconds> 
<Description>00:00:16.22</Description> 
</AssessmentRunTime>
- <CPUEncryption2Assessment>
<OperationVersion Major="1" Minor="0" Build="0" Revision="0" /> 
<Units name="bs" units="B/s" descrip="bytes per second" /> 
<Units name="bytes" units="bytes" descrip="bytes" /> 
<Units name="ticks" units="ticks" descrip="cpu clock ticks" /> 
<NumThreads>2</NumThreads> 
<WorkingBufferSize units="bytes">11314688</WorkingBufferSize> 
<TotalBytesPerSecond units="bs">411195744.00000</TotalBytesPerSecond> 
<TotalBytesPerSecondMean units="bs">393509088.00000</TotalBytesPerSecondMean> 
- <PerCPUData>
- <CPUData CPUIndex="0">
<Repetitions>58747</Repetitions> 
<Min units="bs">289709654016.00000</Min> 
<Max units="bs">24233891840.00000</Max> 
<Median units="bs">268462505984.00000</Median> 
<Mean units="bs">273635770368.00000</Mean> 
<StartTick units="ticks" microseconds="0.00000">0</StartTick> 
<EndTick units="ticks" microseconds="10014481.00000">16653080860</EndTick> 
<Duration units="ticks" microseconds="10014481.00000">16653080860</Duration> 
<RDTSCDeltaViolation /> 
</CPUData>
- <CPUData CPUIndex="1">
<Repetitions>58747</Repetitions> 
<Min units="bs">289286520832.00000</Min> 
<Max units="bs">30363983872.00000</Max> 
<Median units="bs">266882187264.00000</Median> 
<Mean units="bs">269410058240.00000</Mean> 
<StartTick units="ticks" microseconds="32.01636">53240</StartTick> 
<EndTick units="ticks" microseconds="9937087.00000">16524381440</EndTick> 
<Duration units="ticks" microseconds="9937055.00000">16524328200</Duration> 
<RDTSCDeltaViolation /> 
</CPUData>
</PerCPUData>
<CompletionStatus description="Success">0</CompletionStatus> 
</CPUEncryption2Assessment>
- <AssessmentRunTime>
<Seconds>16.14700</Seconds> 
<Description>00:00:16.15</Description> 
</AssessmentRunTime>
- <CPUCompression2Assessment>
<OperationVersion Major="1" Minor="0" Build="0" Revision="0" /> 
<Units name="bs" units="B/s" descrip="bytes per second" /> 
<Units name="bytes" units="bytes" descrip="bytes" /> 
<Units name="ticks" units="ticks" descrip="cpu clock ticks" /> 
<NumThreads>2</NumThreads> 
<WorkingBufferSize units="bytes">11314688</WorkingBufferSize> 
<TotalBytesPerSecond units="bs">245992208.00000</TotalBytesPerSecond> 
<TotalBytesPerSecondMean units="bs">228504016.00000</TotalBytesPerSecondMean> 
- <PerCPUData>
- <CPUData CPUIndex="0">
<Repetitions>39845</Repetitions> 
<Min units="bs">256582500352.00000</Min> 
<Max units="bs">26888452096.00000</Max> 
<Median units="bs">157925081088.00000</Median> 
<Mean units="bs">157426925568.00000</Mean> 
<StartTick units="ticks" microseconds="27.64448">45970</StartTick> 
<EndTick units="ticks" microseconds="10036256.00000">16689289920</EndTick> 
<Duration units="ticks" microseconds="10036229.00000">16689243950</Duration> 
</CPUData>
- <CPUData CPUIndex="1">
<Repetitions>39845</Repetitions> 
<Min units="bs">256163299328.00000</Min> 
<Max units="bs">60409663488.00000</Max> 
<Median units="bs">158237196288.00000</Median> 
<Mean units="bs">157910499328.00000</Mean> 
<StartTick units="ticks" microseconds="0.00000">0</StartTick> 
<EndTick units="ticks" microseconds="10111864.00000">16815018520</EndTick> 
<Duration units="ticks" microseconds="10111864.00000">16815018520</Duration> 
</CPUData>
</PerCPUData>
<CompletionStatus description="Success">0</CompletionStatus> 
</CPUCompression2Assessment>
- <AssessmentRunTime>
<Seconds>16.17700</Seconds> 
<Description>00:00:16.18</Description> 
</AssessmentRunTime>
- <SystemMemoryBandwidth>
<TestName>MemCopy_128_SSE_UCW_BPF16K_NBT</TestName> 
<OperationVersion Major="1" Minor="1" Build="0" Revision="1" /> 
<Units name="bs" units="B/s" descrip="bytes per second" /> 
<Units name="bytes" units="bytes" descrip="bytes" /> 
<NumProcessors>0</NumProcessors> 
<NumThreads>2</NumThreads> 
<PageSize units="bytes">0</PageSize> 
<MemBlockSize UnCachedMemSpace="NO" units="bytes">4194304</MemBlockSize> 
<MemDestOffset units="bytes">64</MemDestOffset> 
<TotalBytesPerSecond units="bs">3192891648.00000</TotalBytesPerSecond> 
<TotalBytesPerSecondMean units="bs">3179164928.00000</TotalBytesPerSecondMean> 
- <PerCPUData>
- <CPUData CPUIndex="0">
<Repetitions>650</Repetitions> 
<Min units="bs">1861597568.00000</Min> 
<Max units="bs">1361929728.00000</Max> 
<Median units="bs">1590938880.00000</Median> 
<Mean units="bs">1590018688.00000</Mean> 
</CPUData>
- <CPUData CPUIndex="1">
<Repetitions>640</Repetitions> 
<Min units="bs">3476853760.00000</Min> 
<Max units="bs">637040768.00000</Max> 
<Median units="bs">1592545536.00000</Median> 
<Mean units="bs">1589145984.00000</Mean> 
</CPUData>
</PerCPUData>
<CompletionStatus description="Success">0</CompletionStatus> 
</SystemMemoryBandwidth>
- <AssessmentRunTime>
<Seconds>11.24700</Seconds> 
<Description>00:00:11.25</Description> 
</AssessmentRunTime>
- <DiskAssessment>
<OperationVersion Major="1" Minor="0" Build="0" Revision="0" /> 
<Units name="bytes" units="bytes" descrip="bytes" /> 
<Units name="mbs" units="MB/s" descrip="megabytes per second" /> 
<Units name="us" units="us" descrip="microseconds" /> 
- <PerDiskData>
<DiskNumber>0</DiskNumber> 
<DiskSize>250059350016</DiskSize> 
- <Zone>
<ModeFlags friendlyName="Sequential Read">0x01000001</ModeFlags> 
<ZoneStart units="bytes">0x0000010000</ZoneStart> 
<ZoneEnd units="bytes">0x03a38c1e00</ZoneEnd> 
<Throughput units="mbs">53.71</Throughput> 
<IssueTime units="us">0.0069</IssueTime> 
- <ETWData>
<MinOffset units="bytes">0x0000010000</MinOffset> 
<MaxOffset units="bytes">0x0001000000</MaxOffset> 
- <AssessmentIOs>
<TotalData units="bytes">16711680</TotalData> 
<Count>256</Count> 
- <ServiceTime units="us">
<Total>253911</Total> 
<Average>991.84</Average> 
<InterferenceCount>1</InterferenceCount> 
<InterferenceCountWithReads>0</InterferenceCountWithReads> 
</ServiceTime>
- <IOTime units="us">
<Total>42648586</Total> 
<Average>166596.04</Average> 
</IOTime>
<AvgIOTimeToSrvTimeDelta units="us">165433.04</AvgIOTimeToSrvTimeDelta> 
</AssessmentIOs>
- <NonAssessmentIOs>
- <Reads>
<TotalData units="bytes">0</TotalData> 
<Count>0</Count> 
</Reads>
- <Writes>
<TotalData units="bytes">0</TotalData> 
<Count>0</Count> 
</Writes>
</NonAssessmentIOs>
<Throughput>62.77</Throughput> 
</ETWData>
<Interference>0</Interference> 
</Zone>
- <Zone>
<ModeFlags friendlyName="Sequential Read">0x01000001</ModeFlags> 
<ZoneStart units="bytes">0x03a38c1e00</ZoneStart> 
<ZoneEnd units="bytes">0x0747173c00</ZoneEnd> 
<Throughput units="mbs">60.51</Throughput> 
<IssueTime units="us">0.0065</IssueTime> 
- <ETWData>
<MinOffset units="bytes">0x03a38c1e00</MinOffset> 
<MaxOffset units="bytes">0x03a48b1e00</MaxOffset> 
- <AssessmentIOs>
<TotalData units="bytes">16646144</TotalData> 
<Count>256</Count> 
- <ServiceTime units="us">
<Total>252918</Total> 
<Average>987.96</Average> 
<InterferenceCount>2</InterferenceCount> 
<InterferenceCountWithReads>0</InterferenceCountWithReads> 
</ServiceTime>
- <IOTime units="us">
<Total>33862382</Total> 
<Average>132274.93</Average> 
</IOTime>
<AvgIOTimeToSrvTimeDelta units="us">131244.32</AvgIOTimeToSrvTimeDelta> 
</AssessmentIOs>
- <NonAssessmentIOs>
- <Reads>
<TotalData units="bytes">0</TotalData> 
<Count>0</Count> 
</Reads>
- <Writes>
<TotalData units="bytes">28672</TotalData> 
<Count>2</Count> 
</Writes>
</NonAssessmentIOs>
<Throughput>62.77</Throughput> 
</ETWData>
<Interference>0</Interference> 
</Zone>
- <Zone>
<ModeFlags friendlyName="Sequential Read">0x01000001</ModeFlags> 
<ZoneStart units="bytes">0x0747173c00</ZoneStart> 
<ZoneEnd units="bytes">0x0aeaa25a00</ZoneEnd> 
<Throughput units="mbs">57.14</Throughput> 
<IssueTime units="us">0.0062</IssueTime> 
- <ETWData>
<MinOffset units="bytes">0x0747173c00</MinOffset> 
<MaxOffset units="bytes">0x0748163c00</MaxOffset> 
- <AssessmentIOs>
<TotalData units="bytes">16646144</TotalData> 
<Count>256</Count> 
- <ServiceTime units="us">
<Total>262392</Total> 
<Average>1024.97</Average> 
<InterferenceCount>2</InterferenceCount> 
<InterferenceCountWithReads>0</InterferenceCountWithReads> 
</ServiceTime>
- <IOTime units="us">
<Total>36669689</Total> 
<Average>143240.97</Average> 
</IOTime>
<AvgIOTimeToSrvTimeDelta units="us">142149.77</AvgIOTimeToSrvTimeDelta> 
</AssessmentIOs>
- <NonAssessmentIOs>
- <Reads>
<TotalData units="bytes">0</TotalData> 
<Count>0</Count> 
</Reads>
- <Writes>
<TotalData units="bytes">8192</TotalData> 
<Count>1</Count> 
</Writes>
</NonAssessmentIOs>
<Throughput>60.50</Throughput> 
</ETWData>
<Interference>0</Interference> 
</Zone>
- <Zone>
<ModeFlags friendlyName="Sequential Read">0x01000001</ModeFlags> 
<ZoneStart units="bytes">0x0aeaa25a00</ZoneStart> 
<ZoneEnd units="bytes">0x0e8e2d7800</ZoneEnd> 
<Throughput units="mbs">55.80</Throughput> 
<IssueTime units="us">0.0063</IssueTime> 
- <ETWData>
<MinOffset units="bytes">0x0aeaa25a00</MinOffset> 
<MaxOffset units="bytes">0x0aeba15a00</MaxOffset> 
- <AssessmentIOs>
<TotalData units="bytes">16646144</TotalData> 
<Count>256</Count> 
- <ServiceTime units="us">
<Total>260066</Total> 
<Average>1015.88</Average> 
<InterferenceCount>2</InterferenceCount> 
<InterferenceCountWithReads>0</InterferenceCountWithReads> 
</ServiceTime>
- <IOTime units="us">
<Total>37069910</Total> 
<Average>144804.34</Average> 
</IOTime>
<AvgIOTimeToSrvTimeDelta units="us">143693.25</AvgIOTimeToSrvTimeDelta> 
</AssessmentIOs>
- <NonAssessmentIOs>
- <Reads>
<TotalData units="bytes">0</TotalData> 
<Count>0</Count> 
</Reads>
- <Writes>
<TotalData units="bytes">12288</TotalData> 
<Count>1</Count> 
</Writes>
</NonAssessmentIOs>
<Throughput>61.04</Throughput> 
</ETWData>
<Interference>0</Interference> 
</Zone>
- <Zone>
<ModeFlags friendlyName="Sequential Read">0x01000001</ModeFlags> 
<ZoneStart units="bytes">0x0e8e2d7800</ZoneStart> 
<ZoneEnd units="bytes">0x1231b89600</ZoneEnd> 
<Throughput units="mbs">56.89</Throughput> 
<IssueTime units="us">0.0061</IssueTime> 
- <ETWData>
<MinOffset units="bytes">0x0e8e2d7800</MinOffset> 
<MaxOffset units="bytes">0x0e8f2c7800</MaxOffset> 
- <AssessmentIOs>
<TotalData units="bytes">16646144</TotalData> 
<Count>256</Count> 
- <ServiceTime units="us">
<Total>262062</Total> 
<Average>1023.68</Average> 
<InterferenceCount>2</InterferenceCount> 
<InterferenceCountWithReads>0</InterferenceCountWithReads> 
</ServiceTime>
- <IOTime units="us">
<Total>36961965</Total> 
<Average>144382.68</Average> 
</IOTime>
<AvgIOTimeToSrvTimeDelta units="us">143290.43</AvgIOTimeToSrvTimeDelta> 
</AssessmentIOs>
- <NonAssessmentIOs>
- <Reads>
<TotalData units="bytes">0</TotalData> 
<Count>0</Count> 
</Reads>
- <Writes>
<TotalData units="bytes">12288</TotalData> 
<Count>2</Count> 
</Writes>
</NonAssessmentIOs>
<Throughput>60.58</Throughput> 
</ETWData>
<Interference>0</Interference> 
</Zone>
- <Zone>
<ModeFlags friendlyName="Sequential Read">0x01000001</ModeFlags> 
<ZoneStart units="bytes">0x1231b89600</ZoneStart> 
<ZoneEnd units="bytes">0x15d543b400</ZoneEnd> 
<Throughput units="mbs">55.37</Throughput> 
<IssueTime units="us">0.0061</IssueTime> 
- <ETWData>
<MinOffset units="bytes">0x1231b89600</MinOffset> 
<MaxOffset units="bytes">0x1232b79600</MaxOffset> 
- <AssessmentIOs>
<TotalData units="bytes">16646144</TotalData> 
<Count>256</Count> 
- <ServiceTime units="us">
<Total>273090</Total> 
<Average>1066.76</Average> 
<InterferenceCount>2</InterferenceCount> 
<InterferenceCountWithReads>0</InterferenceCountWithReads> 
</ServiceTime>
- <IOTime units="us">
<Total>37497826</Total> 
<Average>146475.88</Average> 
</IOTime>
<AvgIOTimeToSrvTimeDelta units="us">145353.82</AvgIOTimeToSrvTimeDelta> 
</AssessmentIOs>
- <NonAssessmentIOs>
- <Reads>
<TotalData units="bytes">0</TotalData> 
<Count>0</Count> 
</Reads>
- <Writes>
<TotalData units="bytes">16384</TotalData> 
<Count>2</Count> 
</Writes>
</NonAssessmentIOs>
<Throughput>58.13</Throughput> 
</ETWData>
<Interference>0</Interference> 
</Zone>
- <Zone>
<ModeFlags friendlyName="Sequential Read">0x01000001</ModeFlags> 
<ZoneStart units="bytes">0x15d543b400</ZoneStart> 
<ZoneEnd units="bytes">0x1978ced200</ZoneEnd> 
<Throughput units="mbs">52.21</Throughput> 
<IssueTime units="us">0.0061</IssueTime> 
- <ETWData>
<MinOffset units="bytes">0x15d543b400</MinOffset> 
<MaxOffset units="bytes">0x15d642b400</MaxOffset> 
- <AssessmentIOs>
<TotalData units="bytes">16646144</TotalData> 
<Count>256</Count> 
- <ServiceTime units="us">
<Total>281674</Total> 
<Average>1100.29</Average> 
<InterferenceCount>2</InterferenceCount> 
<InterferenceCountWithReads>0</InterferenceCountWithReads> 
</ServiceTime>
- <IOTime units="us">
<Total>41043437</Total> 
<Average>160325.93</Average> 
</IOTime>
<AvgIOTimeToSrvTimeDelta units="us">159131.11</AvgIOTimeToSrvTimeDelta> 
</AssessmentIOs>
- <NonAssessmentIOs>
- <Reads>
<TotalData units="bytes">0</TotalData> 
<Count>0</Count> 
</Reads>
- <Writes>
<TotalData units="bytes">28672</TotalData> 
<Count>3</Count> 
</Writes>
</NonAssessmentIOs>
<Throughput>56.36</Throughput> 
</ETWData>
<Interference>0</Interference> 
</Zone>
- <Zone>
<ModeFlags friendlyName="Sequential Read">0x01000001</ModeFlags> 
<ZoneStart units="bytes">0x1978ced200</ZoneStart> 
<ZoneEnd units="bytes">0x1d1c59f000</ZoneEnd> 
<Throughput units="mbs">50.88</Throughput> 
<IssueTime units="us">0.0061</IssueTime> 
- <ETWData>
<MinOffset units="bytes">0x1978ced200</MinOffset> 
<MaxOffset units="bytes">0x1979cdd200</MaxOffset> 
- <AssessmentIOs>
<TotalData units="bytes">16646144</TotalData> 
<Count>256</Count> 
- <ServiceTime units="us">
<Total>292117</Total> 
<Average>1141.08</Average> 
<InterferenceCount>2</InterferenceCount> 
<InterferenceCountWithReads>0</InterferenceCountWithReads> 
</ServiceTime>
- <IOTime units="us">
<Total>41471737</Total> 
<Average>161998.97</Average> 
</IOTime>
<AvgIOTimeToSrvTimeDelta units="us">160775.54</AvgIOTimeToSrvTimeDelta> 
</AssessmentIOs>
- <NonAssessmentIOs>
- <Reads>
<TotalData units="bytes">0</TotalData> 
<Count>0</Count> 
</Reads>
- <Writes>
<TotalData units="bytes">8192</TotalData> 
<Count>1</Count> 
</Writes>
</NonAssessmentIOs>
<Throughput>54.34</Throughput> 
</ETWData>
<Interference>0</Interference> 
</Zone>
- <Zone>
<ModeFlags friendlyName="Sequential Read">0x01000001</ModeFlags> 
<ZoneStart units="bytes">0x1d1c59f000</ZoneStart> 
<ZoneEnd units="bytes">0x20bfe50e00</ZoneEnd> 
<Throughput units="mbs">49.30</Throughput> 
<IssueTime units="us">0.0063</IssueTime> 
- <ETWData>
<MinOffset units="bytes">0x1d1c59f000</MinOffset> 
<MaxOffset units="bytes">0x1d1d58f000</MaxOffset> 
- <AssessmentIOs>
<TotalData units="bytes">16580608</TotalData> 
<Count>256</Count> 
- <ServiceTime units="us">
<Total>300375</Total> 
<Average>1173.34</Average> 
<InterferenceCount>3</InterferenceCount> 
<InterferenceCountWithReads>0</InterferenceCountWithReads> 
</ServiceTime>
- <IOTime units="us">
<Total>42569088</Total> 
<Average>166285.50</Average> 
</IOTime>
<AvgIOTimeToSrvTimeDelta units="us">165028.50</AvgIOTimeToSrvTimeDelta> 
</AssessmentIOs>
- <NonAssessmentIOs>
- <Reads>
<TotalData units="bytes">0</TotalData> 
<Count>0</Count> 
</Reads>
- <Writes>
<TotalData units="bytes">53248</TotalData> 
<Count>3</Count> 
</Writes>
</NonAssessmentIOs>
<Throughput>52.64</Throughput> 
</ETWData>
<Interference>0</Interference> 
</Zone>
- <Zone>
<ModeFlags friendlyName="Sequential Read">0x01000001</ModeFlags> 
<ZoneStart units="bytes">0x20bfe50e00</ZoneStart> 
<ZoneEnd units="bytes">0x2463702c00</ZoneEnd> 
<Throughput units="mbs">47.79</Throughput> 
<IssueTime units="us">0.0061</IssueTime> 
- <ETWData>
<MinOffset units="bytes">0x20bfe50e00</MinOffset> 
<MaxOffset units="bytes">0x20c0e40e00</MaxOffset> 
- <AssessmentIOs>
<TotalData units="bytes">16646144</TotalData> 
<Count>256</Count> 
- <ServiceTime units="us">
<Total>323154</Total> 
<Average>1262.32</Average> 
<InterferenceCount>2</InterferenceCount> 
<InterferenceCountWithReads>0</InterferenceCountWithReads> 
</ServiceTime>
- <IOTime units="us">
<Total>42891630</Total> 
<Average>167545.43</Average> 
</IOTime>
<AvgIOTimeToSrvTimeDelta units="us">166243.04</AvgIOTimeToSrvTimeDelta> 
</AssessmentIOs>
- <NonAssessmentIOs>
- <Reads>
<TotalData units="bytes">0</TotalData> 
<Count>0</Count> 
</Reads>
- <Writes>
<TotalData units="bytes">16384</TotalData> 
<Count>2</Count> 
</Writes>
</NonAssessmentIOs>
<Throughput>49.13</Throughput> 
</ETWData>
<Interference>0</Interference> 
</Zone>
- <Zone>
<ModeFlags friendlyName="Sequential Read">0x01000001</ModeFlags> 
<ZoneStart units="bytes">0x2463702c00</ZoneStart> 
<ZoneEnd units="bytes">0x2806fb4a00</ZoneEnd> 
<Throughput units="mbs">44.95</Throughput> 
<IssueTime units="us">0.0061</IssueTime> 
- <ETWData>
<MinOffset units="bytes">0x2463702c00</MinOffset> 
<MaxOffset units="bytes">0x24646f2c00</MaxOffset> 
- <AssessmentIOs>
<TotalData units="bytes">16646144</TotalData> 
<Count>256</Count> 
- <ServiceTime units="us">
<Total>326703</Total> 
<Average>1276.18</Average> 
<InterferenceCount>2</InterferenceCount> 
<InterferenceCountWithReads>0</InterferenceCountWithReads> 
</ServiceTime>
- <IOTime units="us">
<Total>46881642</Total> 
<Average>183131.41</Average> 
</IOTime>
<AvgIOTimeToSrvTimeDelta units="us">181748.10</AvgIOTimeToSrvTimeDelta> 
</AssessmentIOs>
- <NonAssessmentIOs>
- <Reads>
<TotalData units="bytes">0</TotalData> 
<Count>0</Count> 
</Reads>
- <Writes>
<TotalData units="bytes">16384</TotalData> 
<Count>2</Count> 
</Writes>
</NonAssessmentIOs>
<Throughput>48.59</Throughput> 
</ETWData>
<Interference>0</Interference> 
</Zone>
- <Zone>
<ModeFlags friendlyName="Sequential Read">0x01000001</ModeFlags> 
<ZoneStart units="bytes">0x2806fb4a00</ZoneStart> 
<ZoneEnd units="bytes">0x2baa866800</ZoneEnd> 
<Throughput units="mbs">43.33</Throughput> 
<IssueTime units="us">0.0058</IssueTime> 
- <ETWData>
<MinOffset units="bytes">0x2806fb4a00</MinOffset> 
<MaxOffset units="bytes">0x2807fa4a00</MaxOffset> 
- <AssessmentIOs>
<TotalData units="bytes">16711680</TotalData> 
<Count>256</Count> 
- <ServiceTime units="us">
<Total>351154</Total> 
<Average>1371.70</Average> 
<InterferenceCount>1</InterferenceCount> 
<InterferenceCountWithReads>0</InterferenceCountWithReads> 
</ServiceTime>
- <IOTime units="us">
<Total>48631855</Total> 
<Average>189968.18</Average> 
</IOTime>
<AvgIOTimeToSrvTimeDelta units="us">188526.21</AvgIOTimeToSrvTimeDelta> 
</AssessmentIOs>
- <NonAssessmentIOs>
- <Reads>
<TotalData units="bytes">0</TotalData> 
<Count>0</Count> 
</Reads>
- <Writes>
<TotalData units="bytes">0</TotalData> 
<Count>0</Count> 
</Writes>
</NonAssessmentIOs>
<Throughput>45.39</Throughput> 
</ETWData>
<Interference>0</Interference> 
</Zone>
- <Zone>
<ModeFlags friendlyName="Sequential Read">0x01000001</ModeFlags> 
<ZoneStart units="bytes">0x2baa866800</ZoneStart> 
<ZoneEnd units="bytes">0x2f4e118600</ZoneEnd> 
<Throughput units="mbs">40.93</Throughput> 
<IssueTime units="us">0.0084</IssueTime> 
- <ETWData>
<MinOffset units="bytes">0x2baa866800</MinOffset> 
<MaxOffset units="bytes">0x2bab856800</MaxOffset> 
- <AssessmentIOs>
<TotalData units="bytes">16711680</TotalData> 
<Count>256</Count> 
- <ServiceTime units="us">
<Total>368183</Total> 
<Average>1438.21</Average> 
<InterferenceCount>1</InterferenceCount> 
<InterferenceCountWithReads>0</InterferenceCountWithReads> 
</ServiceTime>
- <IOTime units="us">
<Total>51422575</Total> 
<Average>200869.43</Average> 
</IOTime>
<AvgIOTimeToSrvTimeDelta units="us">199343.23</AvgIOTimeToSrvTimeDelta> 
</AssessmentIOs>
- <NonAssessmentIOs>
- <Reads>
<TotalData units="bytes">0</TotalData> 
<Count>0</Count> 
</Reads>
- <Writes>
<TotalData units="bytes">0</TotalData> 
<Count>0</Count> 
</Writes>
</NonAssessmentIOs>
<Throughput>43.29</Throughput> 
</ETWData>
<Interference>0</Interference> 
</Zone>
- <Zone>
<ModeFlags friendlyName="Sequential Read">0x01000001</ModeFlags> 
<ZoneStart units="bytes">0x2f4e118600</ZoneStart> 
<ZoneEnd units="bytes">0x32f19ca400</ZoneEnd> 
<Throughput units="mbs">38.68</Throughput> 
<IssueTime units="us">0.0061</IssueTime> 
- <ETWData>
<MinOffset units="bytes">0x2f4e118600</MinOffset> 
<MaxOffset units="bytes">0x2f4f108600</MaxOffset> 
- <AssessmentIOs>
<TotalData units="bytes">16711680</TotalData> 
<Count>256</Count> 
- <ServiceTime units="us">
<Total>388232</Total> 
<Average>1516.53</Average> 
<InterferenceCount>1</InterferenceCount> 
<InterferenceCountWithReads>0</InterferenceCountWithReads> 
</ServiceTime>
- <IOTime units="us">
<Total>55348867</Total> 
<Average>216206.51</Average> 
</IOTime>
<AvgIOTimeToSrvTimeDelta units="us">214591.42</AvgIOTimeToSrvTimeDelta> 
</AssessmentIOs>
- <NonAssessmentIOs>
- <Reads>
<TotalData units="bytes">0</TotalData> 
<Count>0</Count> 
</Reads>
- <Writes>
<TotalData units="bytes">0</TotalData> 
<Count>0</Count> 
</Writes>
</NonAssessmentIOs>
<Throughput>41.05</Throughput> 
</ETWData>
<Interference>0</Interference> 
</Zone>
- <Zone>
<ModeFlags friendlyName="Sequential Read">0x01000001</ModeFlags> 
<ZoneStart units="bytes">0x32f19ca400</ZoneStart> 
<ZoneEnd units="bytes">0x369527c200</ZoneEnd> 
<Throughput units="mbs">37.47</Throughput> 
<IssueTime units="us">0.0061</IssueTime> 
- <ETWData>
<MinOffset units="bytes">0x32f19ca400</MinOffset> 
<MaxOffset units="bytes">0x32f29ba400</MaxOffset> 
- <AssessmentIOs>
<TotalData units="bytes">16711680</TotalData> 
<Count>256</Count> 
- <ServiceTime units="us">
<Total>410144</Total> 
<Average>1602.13</Average> 
<InterferenceCount>1</InterferenceCount> 
<InterferenceCountWithReads>0</InterferenceCountWithReads> 
</ServiceTime>
- <IOTime units="us">
<Total>55846773</Total> 
<Average>218151.46</Average> 
</IOTime>
<AvgIOTimeToSrvTimeDelta units="us">216484.13</AvgIOTimeToSrvTimeDelta> 
</AssessmentIOs>
- <NonAssessmentIOs>
- <Reads>
<TotalData units="bytes">0</TotalData> 
<Count>0</Count> 
</Reads>
- <Writes>
<TotalData units="bytes">0</TotalData> 
<Count>0</Count> 
</Writes>
</NonAssessmentIOs>
<Throughput>38.86</Throughput> 
</ETWData>
<Interference>0</Interference> 
</Zone>
- <Zone>
<ModeFlags friendlyName="Sequential Read">0x01000001</ModeFlags> 
<ZoneStart units="bytes">0x369527c200</ZoneStart> 
<ZoneEnd units="bytes">0x3a38b2e000</ZoneEnd> 
<Throughput units="mbs">33.11</Throughput> 
<IssueTime units="us">0.0061</IssueTime> 
- <ETWData>
<MinOffset units="bytes">0x369527c200</MinOffset> 
<MaxOffset units="bytes">0x369626c200</MaxOffset> 
- <AssessmentIOs>
<TotalData units="bytes">16646144</TotalData> 
<Count>256</Count> 
- <ServiceTime units="us">
<Total>456614</Total> 
<Average>1783.65</Average> 
<InterferenceCount>2</InterferenceCount> 
<InterferenceCountWithReads>0</InterferenceCountWithReads> 
</ServiceTime>
- <IOTime units="us">
<Total>63543214</Total> 
<Average>248215.68</Average> 
</IOTime>
<AvgIOTimeToSrvTimeDelta units="us">246337.08</AvgIOTimeToSrvTimeDelta> 
</AssessmentIOs>
- <NonAssessmentIOs>
- <Reads>
<TotalData units="bytes">0</TotalData> 
<Count>0</Count> 
</Reads>
- <Writes>
<TotalData units="bytes">12288</TotalData> 
<Count>2</Count> 
</Writes>
</NonAssessmentIOs>
<Throughput>34.77</Throughput> 
</ETWData>
<Interference>0</Interference> 
</Zone>
</PerDiskData>
<CompletionStatus description="Success">0</CompletionStatus> 
</DiskAssessment>
- <AssessmentRunTime>
<Seconds>23.24</Seconds> 
<Description>00:00:23.24</Description> 
</AssessmentRunTime>
- <DiskAssessment>
<OperationVersion Major="1" Minor="0" Build="0" Revision="0" /> 
<CompletionStatus description="Failure">1</CompletionStatus> 
</DiskAssessment>
- <AssessmentRunTime>
<Seconds>6.21</Seconds> 
<Description>00:00:06.21</Description> 
</AssessmentRunTime>
<CompletionStatus description="Success">0</CompletionStatus> 
- <TotalRunTime>
<Seconds>214.52</Seconds> 
<Description>00:03:34.52</Description> 
</TotalRunTime>
</WinSAT>


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Generally Intel GMA Graphics are not good for gaming > http://www.intel.com/support/graphics/intelgm965/sb/CS-026200.htm


----------



## BludBubbles (Feb 2, 2009)

I know but before my HDD crashed I had all the games working fine. I think I had to do some tweaking or something to get them to work, but once it was done I could play any game needing HW Transform and Lighting, anything up to Pixel Shader 3.0 and Vertex Shader 3.0. For some reason my computer is not letting me open them saying my card is not good enough. SystemRequirementsLab said I could play Lego Star Wars because it requires Pixels 1.1 and I have 3.0 but when I go to play it says the Pixel Shaders 1.1 is required and closes automatically. Same with some other games I had working great.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Did you install the chipset and video drivers?


----------



## BludBubbles (Feb 2, 2009)

Yes, as far as I know. I've been to Device Manager and it says that the chipset has the most up-to-date driver. And the video driver I believe is a Broadcom driver which it says is up-to-date as well. It's wierd because I remember going to systemerquirementslab and I was worried I wouldn't have all the good shaders and things needed for most games. I was excited when I saw that I had both vertex and pixel 3.0. But now it's saying no vertex and no hw t and l and only pixel 3.0. I know my graphics are far from great and I know my limits. Depending on the game, I could normally run any game from 2004 and earlier. The newest game I have now, that is running fine, is Medal of Honor Pacific Assault and I have all the graphics turned up to the fullest and there's no slow-down. For some reason applications aren't recognizing the full capabilities of my chipset.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Video Driver should be Intel, Broadcom would be wireless or network, Which Directx version?


----------



## BludBubbles (Feb 2, 2009)

I've got DX10. Most of the games I play are DX9 because of their age. But they were working before this Toshiba Recovery disc and HDD replacement.

If I'm looking at the right thing, here's what it says in Device Manager:

under DISPLAY ADAPTERS: Mobile Intel 965 Express Chipset Family
under SOUND, VIDEO, AND GAME CONTROLLERS: Broadcom BCM70010 Video Decoder

It seems like before, I asked for help and it required me to uninstall one of the Windows Updates. I can't remember.

I know it's something really simple but I just can't think of it. I can't even remember if I had this same problem before and I fixed it or not. All I know is, before this stupid HDD died, certain games I was able to install and play without a problem, are no longer working like they did. Luckily, most of the games I have work great. Plus, after replacing the HDD and having a lot more free space, the games are running a lot better. Halo used to skip and jump during cut-scenes and when first starting the game. Now it runs great as well as Halo 2.

Thanks for replying and stuff. I'm usually able to find the answer to all my problems just googling keywords. This is my first time messing with a forum. I appreciate all the help I recieve. And, if we figure this out, maybe somebody with the same issue will discover this.


----------



## BludBubbles (Feb 2, 2009)

Any idea why the WinSAT shows Pixel Shaders 3.0 and Vertex Shaders 3.0 but systemrequirementslab.com and certain games I try to start show differently?


----------



## BludBubbles (Feb 2, 2009)

Another thing that might be a helpful tidbit, the backlight on my lcd on the laptop has gone out. I'm pretty sure it's the backlight because I can see the picture if I shine a flashlight at the screen. I've been using an external monitor since it went out. I'm planning on repairing the screen myself once I get the things I need like a backlight replacement, inverter, and possibly a new screen alltogether. I wonder if having an old external monitor hooked up might cause an issue. LCD is 1440x900 and monitor is 1024x768.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

BludBubbles said:


> Any idea why the WinSAT shows Pixel Shaders 3.0 and Vertex Shaders 3.0 but systemrequirementslab.com and certain games I try to start show differently?


Never used WinSat so I'm not familiar with how it reads.

Video decoder is not the video driver a decoder is for playing back encoded movie files like Mpeg, AVI Etc.

Look under graphic adapters for the driver.


----------



## BludBubbles (Feb 2, 2009)

AdapterDescription>Mobile Intel(R) 965 Express Chipset Family
AdapterManufacturer>Intel Corporation
DriverVersion "7.14.10.1280"
DriverDate "2007\5\22"
DedicatedVideoMemory>0
DedicatedSystemMemory>134217728
SharedSystemMemory>241672192
Suports32BitsPerPixel>1
D3D9OrBetter>1
VertexShaderProfile>vs_3_0
PixelShaderProfile>ps_3_0
PixelShader2OrBetter>1
PixelShader3OrBetter>1
LDDM>1
WHQL>1

Driver seems pretty old but when I click to update driver software windows tells me I already have best driver software installed.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

BludBubbles said:


> AdapterDescription>Mobile Intel(R) 965 Express Chipset Family
> AdapterManufacturer>Intel Corporation
> DriverVersion "7.14.10.1280"
> DriverDate "2007\5\22"
> ...


Try setting the video memory to at least 128Meg if not 256Meg.


----------



## BludBubbles (Feb 2, 2009)

how do i do that?


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

There will be a setting in the Bios to allow setting the video memory, usually in the advanced section but it varies by manufacturer.


----------

